# [ H ] Death n Decay-Gilneas 10er / 25er clear sucht !



## clydecreme (4. Dezember 2008)

Spielersuche : Stand: 16.12.2008

Priester: closed
Paladine: 1 Retri / 1 Holy 
Schamanen: 1 Heal 
Magier: closed
Schurken: 1
Hexenmeister: 1
Druiden: von jeder Skillung x 1
Jäger: 1
Krieger: closed
Todesritter: closed

Um aufgenommen zu werden, müsst ihr die folgenden Anforderungen erfüllen:

1. Equip:

Da durch das neue Addon Wrath of the Lich King die Equippanforderungen Sinken, legen mir mehr Wert auf Erfahrung die in BC gesammelt wurde. Euer Equipp sollte natürlich nach möglichkeit mehr aus den Heroic/10er Epics zusammengebaut sein. T6 oder Sunwell gear lassen auf gutes Equipp und Erfahrung zurückschliessen, was eure Aufnahmemöglichkeiten natürlich erhöht.

2. Skill:

Ihr müsst euren Charakter in allen Situationen nahezu perfekt beherrschen und immer die Übersicht behalten können. Spieler die sich Skillungen und Spielweise einfach nur abschauen, werden im aktuellen Content nicht weit kommen.

3. Aktivität:

Wir haben zurzeit 4 Raids in unserem Raidkalender pro ID, und wir erwarten eine Raidanmeldung von 75%. Aktivität wird bei uns auch außerhalb der Raids groß geschrieben, einfach nur für einen Raid Online kommen und danach wieder Offline gehen liegt nicht in unserem Interesse.

4. Wiperesistenz und Kritikfähigkeit:

Da wir eine Gilde sind die ihren Fokus auf neue Bosse legt, wird eine Wiperesisenz erwartet, wer nach einem Wipeabend sagt, dass er keine Lust mehr darauf hat, ist bei uns falsch. Dazu kommt das man immer sein bestes geben muss und bei Fehlern auch mal Kritik einstecken kann, ansonsten werdet ihr es nicht lange aushalten bei uns.

5. Stabilität:

Ihr solltet über eine stabile und gute Internetleitung verfügen. Dauerdiscos und Lags am laufenden Band bringen uns nicht nach vorne, ganz im Gegenteil sie werfen uns zurück. Des Weiteren müsst ihr über ein funktionierendes Headset und Teamspeak verfügen und dies auch benutzen können, sollte es vonnöten sein.

6. Verhalten und das Alter:

Ihr solltet mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein und euch auch entsprechend benehmen können. Kiddies oder Leute die unsere Raidzeiten nicht erfüllen können, brauchen wir nicht. Da du unseren Gildennamen unter deinem Spielernamen dauerhaft herumträgst, solltest du auch zum wohl der Gilde Handeln und keine Flames oder abzocken durchziehen. Das behandeln deiner Gildenkollegen mit Respekt, ist ebenso ein Kriterium für uns.

7. Raids und co.

Wir verlangen von jedem Spieler, dass er zu den Raids mit allen möglichen Materialien auftaucht um seinen Char bis in die Haarspitzen zu buffen und so das Maximale rausholt. Ihr solltet stets den Willen haben zu den besten zu gehören und euch dementsprechend vorab zu Bossen Informationen besorgen.

8. Raidzeiten:

* Montags - 19.00 - ~23.00 Uhr
* Dienstags - 19.00 - ~23.00 Uhr
* Donnerstags - 19.00 - ~23.00 Uhr
* Sonntags - 16.00 - ~23.00 Uhr

Was ihr von uns erwarten könnt:

1. Leute die aktiv und motiviert den aktuellen Content bewältigen wollen.
2. Raids in Naxxramas, Obsidian Sanktum und Malygos
3. Ein faires DKP-System.
4. Twinks auf allen Stufen.
5. Runs auf 10er Instanzen

Raidstand in BC:

* MH: 5/5
* BT: 9/9
* Sunwell: 6/6 (3/6 pre Patch)

Aktueller Raidstand:

* Obsidian Sanktum: Clear (10/25er)
* Naxxramas: Clear (10/25er)
* Malygos: Clear (10/25er)


Solltet ihr euch in den Anforderungen wieder finden, dann scheut euch nicht eine Bewerbung zu schreiben.

Bitte verwendet unsere Musterbewerbung als Vorlage, damit alle Informationen vorhanden sind und diese übersichtlich ist.

http://www.dnd-gilneas.de


----------



## clydecreme (4. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (5. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (5. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (6. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (7. Dezember 2008)

/push  Malygos 25er seit heute down, somit Content clear und fröhliches abfarmen angesagt 



Spielersuche weiterhin aktuell !


----------



## clydecreme (8. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (8. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (9. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (9. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (10. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (11. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (12. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (12. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (13. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (14. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (14. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (15. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (16. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (17. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (17. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (18. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (19. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (19. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (21. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## x3n0n (22. Dezember 2008)

/close


----------

